# Shatter E-CIG Oil, Yes, it works!



## lowryderlove (Feb 23, 2014)

So after making some vary dank shatter, decided to try my hand again at VAPE THC oil, with shatter...


What you need


PG:
2/3 ratio of PG to shatter
however much shatter you want.
A shotglass
a sauce pan
thermometer

Put water up to the tip of the shot glass in the pan, put the shot glass in (make sure you can get no water)

Put in PG, bring to 190 degrees using thermo.

Add in shatter.

Stir vigourusly Till mixed.

Let cool. ENJOY


----------



## EGrower (Feb 23, 2014)

What is PG?


----------



## charface (Feb 23, 2014)

Let us know if and when it seperates please.

Im wondering if it seperates you can just
reheat it.

Im hearing people make small batches
because it seperates before they can use it if not.
Glad it worked for ya.


----------



## charface (Feb 23, 2014)

EGrower said:


> What is PG?


propylene glycol


----------



## lowryderlove (Feb 23, 2014)

I will let you know, it shouldn't seperate from what I am told they bind together. PG is Proylene Glycol, sundays are my experiment days, sometimes edibles sometimes other stuff.


----------



## charface (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool. I glad to see this finally being resolved. 
Have you tried adding flavor. 
Friggin cherry lime oil sounds good.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 23, 2014)

been done and pg ruins it for me. get a high wattage/voltage vape. 
I've put oil/wax and straight up shatter in a kanger tank on an evic with great results.
Kanger pro tank 2 holds a couple g of material too.
With shatter of course I'd always have to preheat the tank.


----------



## charface (Feb 23, 2014)

Im set up for vaping solids.
I just like the idea of pg/vg
and adding flavor
Im kind of a lightweight and im hoping
its not as devistating like this. lol

I have a volcano lavatube and get stainless carts
that hold slightly under a g

I have some infernos too with the new
bct tank but they are gutless.


----------



## lowryderlove (Feb 23, 2014)

The PG does take a bit getting used to. It smells just like dank hash when the oil is not in the tank, and it currently has no flavor but the MJ, taste a lil bit puffy but good. I made another batch with apple cinnamon and it tastes great, can't taste the PG at all. You should try adding flavors to yours.


----------



## charface (Feb 23, 2014)

double......


----------



## charface (Feb 23, 2014)

Is there a reason people are leaning towards pg and not vg?
I assume it must not mix well.

So is it easier to control the hit.
Meaning is it a kinder gentler onset.


----------



## lowryderlove (Feb 23, 2014)

PG is the vape oil of choice. I like it better personally and most oils around here are made with it..


FUCK dank tank, here are Cinnamon Apple, Orange Lemon, and Regular flavor tanks. All get u baked.

Good sunday experiment. Next week soemthing new!


----------



## lowryderlove (Feb 24, 2014)

No, but the flavor is a bit different. Do a 2/3 ratio the oil is so strong that you will still get baked. make sure its some PURE clean stuff though, cant have any plant matter.


----------



## Eric M (Jun 24, 2014)

hey i tried ppg for a while but it does not mix completely, i finally tried peg and had trouble finding a proper molecular weight
finaly i found "The Rite Stuff" on ebay its called The Rite Stuff use the heating method as above using one 5 ml bottle and one gram of shattered and only heat to 160 to melt thc but not start decarboxilation,mix well suck back into bottle and put in any E cig its really easy and does not seperate it makes a nice light honey that taste great. I hope this helps I know i tried the wrong stuff alot. just search "The Rite Stuff " on E bay


----------



## Eric M (Jun 25, 2014)

i found the best way is to not put water in a pan, just put the shotglass on the coffee mug warmer,, i actually started using an induction cook top (PIC) and a candy thermometer touching the bottom of the pan with cook top set to 150 the shatter dissolves real nice in the rite stuff and is clear golden honey,,not like ppg which looks like a milkshake and clogs my wicks too fast


----------



## Tampabean (Jun 26, 2014)

Eric M said:


> hey i tried ppg for a while but it does not mix completely, i finally tried peg and had trouble finding a proper molecular weight
> finaly i found "The Rite Stuff" on ebay its called The Rite Stuff use the heating method as above using one 5 ml bottle and one gram of shattered and only heat to 160 to melt thc but not start decarboxilation,mix well suck back into bottle and put in any E cig its really easy and does not seperate it makes a nice light honey that taste great. I hope this helps I know i tried the wrong stuff alot. just search "The Rite Stuff " on E bay


Hey! I've tried several different solutions already, just wondering if The Rite Stuff hardens or separates after it cools? And what's the best way to get the mixture back into the bottle?


----------



## Eric M (Jun 26, 2014)

Tampabean said:


> Hey! I've tried several different solutions already, just wondering if The Rite Stuff hardens or separates after it cools? And what's the best way to get the mixture back into the bottle?


no it does not harden , i use a childrens medicine syringe with a tip from a turkey season injector(which comes with a big syringe at bed bath and beyond(not an ad, just is the best place to get a syringe without people looking at you like your a criminal) ,,from there you can use the bottle to fill e cig tank as needed, it goes a long way,, it is peg not ppg i do not know what weight peg it is but it dissolves shatter nice when heated. but try to keep the temp around 140 to 160 any hotter and the thc starts to decarboxilate (releases carbon and oxygen from thc-a, activates thc like for edibles) a little aint bad but too much at above 170 thc-a turns to cbn an cbd , happy vaping i dont even carry a lighter anymore


----------



## Tampabean (Jun 26, 2014)

Eric M said:


> no it does not harden , i use a childrens medicine syringe with a tip from a turkey season injector(which comes with a big syringe at bed bath and beyond(not an ad, just is the best place to get a syringe without people looking at you like your a criminal) ,,from there you can use the bottle to fill e cig tank as needed, it goes a long way,, it is peg not ppg i do not know what weight peg it is but it dissolves shatter nice when heated. but try to keep the temp around 140 to 160 any hotter and the thc starts to decarboxilate (releases carbon and oxygen from thc-a, activates thc like for edibles) a little aint bad but too much at above 170 thc-a turns to cbn an cbd , happy vaping i dont even carry a lighter anymore


Right on! Thanks for the information. Think I'll give the Rite Stuff a shot. I'll let you know how it works out. Keep on vapin' on!


----------



## Eric M (Jun 28, 2014)

charface said:


> Is there a reason people are leaning towards pg and not vg?
> I assume it must not mix well.
> 
> So is it easier to control the hit.
> Meaning is it a kinder gentler onset.


vg will not absorb enough of the good stuff and is pretty much just for added vapor cloud,, and peg works way better then ppg, nice clear, great tasting, strong,,,with the peg i found i use one 5ml bottle with 1 gram shattered. just melt the shattered in shot glass on coffee warmer ( i use a pic induction cook top myself at 140-160 ) and heat the peg in a shotglass next to the shatter then mix them real good suck up with a childs medicine syringe squirt back into bottle and fill my tanks, i puff it alot and it last a long time


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jun 29, 2014)

Eric M said:


> i found the best way is to not put water in a pan, just put the shotglass on the coffee mug warmer,, i actually started using an induction cook top (PIC) and a candy thermometer touching the bottom of the pan with cook top set to 150 the shatter dissolves real nice in the rite stuff and is clear golden honey,,not like ppg which looks like a milkshake and clogs my wicks too fast


What the heck are you guys talking about? 

First, what is ppg? 

Why do you choose peg? Oh, by the way, The Rite Stuff, I would not recommend it. I would just go get PEG400 USP. Probably what The Rite Stuff is, but it doesn't say squat on the description, doesn't say how much you are getting. I highly doubt that The Rite Stuff is USP grade. Why do I say this? It looks to be rebottled. Once it is rebottled it is no longer considered to be USP grade for regulation reasons. PEG400 is what is used with e-ciggs or at least used to be used. It is considered an alternative to PG USP if one has allergic reactions to PG USP. It is considered a lower quality in the e-cigg world. Someone online that has been doing testing like me, reported back that eeh PEG400 worked almost as good as PG USP and he said what he didn't like the most about the PEG is it gave a bit of a burnt plastic taste. The PEG can hold the infusion longer than PG USP. PG USP has a nice sweet flavor to it. With my concentrates, when I mix with PG USP it holds together for up to 3 months. In a top fed clearomizer (e-Cigg) with a lot of wicking it will separate more quickly. The concentrate will stick to the wicks. This takes weeks in my case. I don't use top fed units with a bunch of wicking anymore anyway. I prefer the dual bottom coil units. Some have nearly no wicking so the infusion will hold together in the e-cigg for months with PG USP. AT least my concentrates do. 

Heating it up to 150-160 degrees after adding PG USP or PEG? I would not do that. It will start to vaporize at those temps. I am pretty confident the PEG and PG USP lowers the decarbing temperatures. Not positive, but pretty confident. I try to keep my mixing temperatures below 150 degrees, but I do mix it really well. 

Milkshake? With PG USP? Maybe somehow there was VG in there? I have never had my mixtures with PG USP turn to "milkshake" looking, but I am using RSO, QWISO, and QWET. 


Below are all a mix of concentrate with PG USP. Depending on the lighting, it can look yellow golden to an amber hue. 
   

Top Fed Clearomizer


an excerpt from an e-cigg oil shop.
*"E-Liquid Bases*
You can select Propylene Glycol (PG), Vegetable Glycerin (VG), PEG400, Best Mix I or Best Mix II as your E-Liquid base. Best Mix I is mixed with PG and VG and Best Mix II is mixed with VG and PEG400, for having the best smoking result. All our E-Liquid bases are made from only pharmaceutical grade without allergens. You may have a sensitivity to PG, so that VG, PEG400 or Best Mix II give you some healthier alternatives. We are using the highest quality of E-Liquid Bases to ensure your maximum safety."

I may give the PEG400 a try, but I am not expecting it to be better than the PG USP. You can even order the PEG400 with flavors. 


I still haven't figured out what ppg is...


----------



## god1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> What the heck are you guys talking about?
> 
> First, what is ppg?
> 
> ...



GG,

Any suggestions where to buy food quality PEG 400? With the little looking I've done it seems that a lot a folks are re-packaging the Dow Carbowax stuff.

I'm just not sure who to trust. For one thing, it has to be the Sentry product, or it isn't NF/USP grade.

I'm thinking about this one place named Tex Supply Lab, but don't really know anything about them. Ever heard of them?

Thanks


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jun 29, 2014)

god1 said:


> GG,
> 
> Any suggestions where to buy food quality PEG 400? With the little looking I've done it seems that a lot a folks are re-packaging the Dow Carbowax stuff.
> 
> ...


Well, I lost the information to where I was planning on ordering it. There was a post at the 3MG website, but it is gone now.

I just ordered a bottle from Tex Supply Lab. I have wasted enough time trying to locate my original source.

I don't think the PEG will be as good as the PG USP. I will do a side-by-side comparison and post it to my blog.

Looks legit to me and reasonably priced too. http://www.texlabsupply.com/product-p/2ozpeg400.htm This PEG is PEG NF/USP it meets higher standards. Basically food and medical use. It would make me nervous to use PEG that is not NF and USP. 

I know the most safe PEG would be whatever they use in European e-ciggs. It may even be PEG 3000, 6000, or even 400. They have tighter regulations over there. If I do like the PEG I will look deeper into what they use in Europe.


----------



## god1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> Well, I lost the information to where I was planning on ordering it. There was a post at the 3MG website, but it is gone now.
> 
> I just ordered a bottle from Tex Supply Lab. I have wasted enough time trying to locate my original source.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks.
I wonder if the higher molecular weight stuff is too viscous?
Keep us posted.


----------



## Eric M (Jul 2, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> What the heck are you guys talking about?
> 
> First, what is ppg?
> 
> ...


ppg is polypropylene glycol not polyethylene glycol

the rite stuff is PEG USP 400 rebottled for ease of dosage and convenient size,, i talked to the guy on another forum where alot of people wanted an easy way to dissolve bho for vaporizers,, he does alot of cool stuff,,he has tought me alot over the years,, and after a million questions he just started selling the rite stuff for people who were using the wrong stuff, oh and as far as ppg goes you are going to like peg way better


----------



## Eric M (Jul 2, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> Well, I lost the information to where I was planning on ordering it. There was a post at the 3MG website, but it is gone now.
> 
> I just ordered a bottle from Tex Supply Lab. I have wasted enough time trying to locate my original source.
> 
> ...


Tex Supply Lab is a great source in Amarillo,


----------



## Eric M (Jul 2, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> What the heck are you guys talking about?
> 
> First, what is ppg?
> 
> ...


decarb does not start till 170 F up to 240F thc melts at 140F does not boil or vape till 392F
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/thc_data_sheet.shtml

i have been doing this for years / i used to just put bho in joints for an extra kick


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric M said:


> decarb does not start till 170 F up to 240F thc melts at 140F does not boil or vape till 392F
> http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/thc_data_sheet.shtml
> 
> i have been doing this for years / i used to just put bho in joints for an extra kick


Yes, that applies to the concentrate, but when it is mixed with PG USP those temperatures can drastically change if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric M said:


> ppg is polypropylene glycol not polyethylene glycol
> 
> the rite stuff is PEG USP 400 rebottled for ease of dosage and convenient size,, i talked to the guy on another forum where alot of people wanted an easy way to dissolve bho for vaporizers,, he does alot of cool stuff,,he has tought me alot over the years,, and after a million questions he just started selling the rite stuff for people who were using the wrong stuff, oh and as far as ppg goes you are going to like peg way better


Thanks for answering the ppg question. Never heard of anyone using that. I will have to look into it. I have always used PG USP medical/food grade. 

I will be comparing the PG USP to PEG 400 NF USP medical food grade soon. Still waiting for the PEG400 NF USP to arrive.


----------



## Eric M (Jul 3, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> Thanks for answering the ppg question. Never heard of anyone using that. I will have to look into it. I have always used PG USP medical/food grade.
> 
> I will be comparing the PG USP to PEG 400 NF USP medical food grade soon. Still waiting for the PEG400 NF USP to arrive.


you will love it use about 5 ml per gram of shatter after that it stops dissolving even at 150F
the rite stuff is what you ordered if you went with tex lab


----------



## Eric M (Jul 3, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> Yes, that applies to the concentrate, but when it is mixed with PG USP those temperatures can drastically change if I am not mistaken.


it works well,, it does not take long to mix if you dont use more shatter then the peg can absorb,,after much research i came up with the 5ml peg to one gram concentrate,, mixes good nice clear yellow to amber color, works great in any e gig tank, after you mix you let it cool, less surface tension and thinner viscosity lets it gas out nice too, so leave it in the shot glass for 10 to 15 minutes after removing from heat
happy vaping


----------



## god1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric M said:


> you will love it use about 5 ml per gram of shatter after that it stops dissolving even at 150F
> the rite sf is what you ordered if you went with tex lab



Eric,

Are you saying the vendor selling the Rite Stuff and Tex Lab are one and the same?
Do you know them? Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, I tried out the PEG400 NF/USP Grade. 

For starters, it is much thicker than PG USP. Closer to your average e-cigg oil mix. 

I sampled my winterized QWISO so there already was no real mj flavor. 

In the preferred KangerTech products, with my best oil it can be harsh, gives a throat burn. The KangerTech products work the best, so I figured I would try the PEG mix. It is smoother, but one bad side is it has a chemical taste, hard to describe, kind of a burnt taste, but that is not the right description. Anyway, it worked real good. I figured it would be a good time to try some flavor samples I received from my favorite e-cigg shops. I added 3 or 4 drops to about 1.5 grams of mix with PEG. The flavor I used is Jolly Rancher. It made a big difference. It stayed infused nicely and took most of the chemical taste out and added a nice hint of Jolly Rancher candy, mostly on the exhale. It makes me want to try different flavors now. Maybe other flavors would make it smoother and more enjoyable. I will have to try it with non-winterized concentrate too to see if those walk over the PEG chemical taste. 

More testing needs to be done!


----------



## god1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> Well, I tried out the PEG400 NF/USP Grade.
> 
> For starters, it is much thicker than PG USP. Closer to your average e-cigg oil mix.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the report.
Sounds like you had a good experience with Tex Labs?
I've been toying with the idea of a low pressure hydro distillation for terps, this maybe the excuse to try.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 5, 2014)

awesome thread. my new patient asked me about some vape pen liquid yesterday. im wondering of I use the peg (food safe) with qwiso oil if the results would be good. like above, use the 5:1 ratio (peg to concentrate). another concoction I get to try out. hope I don't fail and waste product.


----------



## Eric M (Jul 5, 2014)

god1 said:


> Eric,
> 
> Are you saying the vendor selling the Rite Stuff and Tex Lab are one and the same?
> Do you know them? Just curious.
> ...


no not at all, but the vendor uses tex lab for PEG 400 USP, i know him from the forums and after i was buying The Rite Stuff all the time with no complaints, he let me know to go there. he is not trying to get rich, just trying to help people get the job done right without all the expense he went through finding a way to vape oil easy. he is a disabled first responder from 911 at the world trade centers( I googled him and then asked him about it),,and could not smoke anything due to lung disease from 911, so he had to find a solution to continue medicating and not smoke. so i still buy from him every once in a while to support him for all he has taught me and many others, if friends ask i just tell them to order The Rite Stuff cause the 5ml to one gram concentrate works great it keeps things consistent for people who don't want to be full time chemists. the rite stuff is PEG 400 USP he gets from tex lab,put into e cig bottles. if your reading this don't be pissed Doug, I know you did not want to advertise that , but I have not heard from you for a while and felt i would explain. (you need to just pt this info in your description)


----------



## Eric M (Jul 5, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> Well, I tried out the PEG400 NF/USP Grade.
> 
> For starters, it is much thicker than PG USP. Closer to your average e-cigg oil mix.
> 
> ...


I told you you would like it, it really is the way to go,,turn your voltage down to get no burnt flavor,, i use a TECC VTR (the electronic cigarette company) variable voltage and current 12 second hits are very potent at 13 ma at 4 volts 3ml capacity tank


----------



## Eric M (Jul 5, 2014)

god1 said:


> Hey thanks for the report.
> Sounds like you had a good experience with Tex Labs?
> I've been toying with the idea of a low pressure hydro distillation for terps, this maybe the excuse to try.


hydro wont dissolve thc and the temp would destroy any thc left in essential oils,,,but it smells great.
unless you know something I missed out on. if so what is your technique..i will share first: for bho i use dry ice to shake hash out in 160-200 micron filter to remove most plant matter and chlorophyll then run the hash ,vaccuum/heat purge, winterization is not needed, i guess super freezing with dry ice keeps all the fats and waxes out, then mix with peg400 and enjoy


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 5, 2014)

DemonTrich said:


> awesome thread. my new patient asked me about some vape pen liquid yesterday. im wondering of I use the peg (food safe) with qwiso oil if the results would be good. like above, use the 5:1 ratio (peg to concentrate). another concoction I get to try out. hope I don't fail and waste product.


The ratio depends on your concentrate. In my case, using QWISO, RSO, QWET, I make those to where they are more like a thick sap, trying to keep all the terps and such. I only need to add about 30-50% PG USP or PEG400 NF/USP to make the e-cannabis oil. 

It will also depend on what type of vape rig you plan to use. 

When I use the PEG400 I prefer to also add some flavor. I am getting ready to try out some Plumb Apricot Organic NF flavoring in my next batch of e-cannabis.


----------



## god1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Eric M said:


> hydro wont dissolve thc and the temp would destroy any thc left in essential oils,,,but it smells great.
> unless you know something I missed out on. if so what is your technique..i will share first: for bho i use dry ice to shake hash out in 160-200 micron filter to remove most plant matter and chlorophyll then run the hash ,vaccuum/heat purge, winterization is not needed, i guess super freezing with dry ice keeps all the fats and waxes out, then mix with peg400 and enjoy



Eric thanks for the response.
Tex Lab sells bulk and if I recall correctly, they sell on Ebay as well, so I was just curious if they relabeled as the Rite Stuff.

Re the Vaporizer power;
When you talk about time, 12 sec, are you talking about the time to hold the vap button, or are you implying that the source circuit is closed loop and pwm’ing the igniter for that long? To be honest 52 mw is a tiny amount of power to hit the vap coil with and expect much of anything, so I’m not really sure what you’re trying to say.

Clearly I’m going to have to tear some of these apart and see what’s inside.

Re the sauce;
I make BHO. Sometimes, removing to many waxes seem to pull a lot of flavor. Also, the few commercial vap pen flavors I’ve tried seem artificial.
So my simple minded idea, is to attempt a hydro extraction strictly for the 2nd and 3rd order terps, then re blend them in to the PEG/WBHO mixture. Same idea GG has, but I'm going to try and extract my own flavor juice from real bud.

We’ll see, this is basically a science project. I obviously have a ways to go and the fun part for me is the journey anyway.


----------



## Eric M (Jul 5, 2014)

god1 said:


> Eric thanks for the response.
> Tex Lab sells bulk and if I recall correctly, they sell on Ebay as well, so I was just curious if they relabeled as the Rite Stuff.
> 
> Re the Vaporizer power;
> ...


i see, you can surely distill an essential oil to add to regain flavor and smell.
and the ecc vtr lets you set the voltage and the amperage,,i run around 4.0 to 4.6 volts and 12-14 ma my coil is 2x 1.4 ohm
it gives awesome hits that will choke you out if your not careful, i go 12 seconds on the button.
there is a cheap kitchen still on e bay that would work well to make your flavor oil all glass real nice, i was gonna try that as well 
oh yeah there is just a little heating coil nothing impressive inside.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 6, 2014)

my patient has a gorilla (?) type of vape pen. filled with a syringe I imagine. going to source some peg400 today as start experimenting this afternoon....I hope. any local place to find flavorings? maby a tobacco shop or the like, or internet only?


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 6, 2014)

god1 said:


> Eric thanks for the response.
> Tex Lab sells bulk and if I recall correctly, they sell on Ebay as well, so I was just curious if they relabeled as the Rite Stuff.
> 
> Re the Vaporizer power;
> ...


With the mA I am not sure what he is saying either. My pen batteries range from 650 mAh and up and that has to do with the length of time it holds the charge. On my APV MOD vape (SVD) that has 1/2 watt increments to increase or decrease and 1/10 volt increments to increase or decrease to adjust the "temps" right where you want them. 

PEG vs. PG USP, really it all depends on what unit I am using. The PG USP doesn't interfere with flavors for me, but it can be harsh on the throat. When I winterize my concentrates is when I kiss my flavors good bye. The flavanoids must be oil soluble so I don't think you can retrieve those with water. 

I can't wait to try oil that has not been winterized with the PEG to see if that concentrate will cover the chemical taste. For now, adding flavors, it seems to be working out great. At first I didn't like the idea of it, but I am liking it more now. I like using the flavors that are NF Organic, pretty much plant extracts. Yes, some do have an artificial candy taste, but that is how the plants are. At least with the concentrated flavors. Only one or two drops per gram of oil makes all the difference. Lemon/Lime, Apple, Vanilla, Watermelon, the list goes on, here is a link for you and Demon Trich you may like these flavors: https://highdesertvapes.com/categories/DIY/DIY-Flavors/NF-Organic/ two pages of different NF Organic flavors. 

I have extracted water soluble from my product in the past (red oil). I extracted it from the material left over after doing an alcohol extraction to make RSO. I just did it to see if I could retrieve the red oil. I let the waste product evaporate out the alcohol and get bone dry. Then I did the extraction with cold water using the same methods as with a solvent. It did not have any flavors except for tasting gross. It seemed to have the scent or allergens, I am sure some terps were in there. I wish I could have had it tested to see if it had anything beneficial in it. 


I have been testing stuff for vaporizing non stop and putting up my experiences in my blog "My Experience with Portable Vaporizers (Pen Vaporizers) for Concentrated Cannabis Oil and E-Cigarette Oil".

Right now I am vaping with a SmokTech Magento using an 18490 battery, a 510 to eGo thread adapter, and a KangerTech AeroTank Mini. I have a mix of winterized QWISO hash, 2 drops of NF Organic Plum Apricot DIY Flavor, and about 40% PEG400 NF/USP. 

The mini is the pink one on the right. 

Something about those mechanical vapes, it is working real good with the mini but has not been fully tested yet. I am working on that  It gets me baked!! 

Just cut some of these down. This time I will make a small batch of QWISO and not winterize it. Then mix it up with some PEG400 and see how it tastes. You know, when I look in my garden nowadays I don't really see a "field of buds" I see vials of oil! 

Strawberry Cough


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 6, 2014)

ill be using qwiso as well when I make this for him.

thanks for the flavor link.


----------



## god1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> With the mA I am not sure what he is saying either. My pen batteries range from 650 mAh and up and that has to do with the length of time it holds the charge. On my APV MOD vape (SVD) that has 1/2 watt increments to increase or decrease and 1/10 volt increments to increase or decrease to adjust the "temps" right where you want them.
> 
> PEG vs. PG USP, really it all depends on what unit I am using. The PG USP doesn't interfere with flavors for me, but it can be harsh on the throat. When I winterize my concentrates is when I kiss my flavors good bye. The flavanoids must be oil soluble so I don't think you can retrieve those with water.
> 
> ...


Boy you’re one busy lady. Way ahead of me.

re terps; I’m going to be using steam as a thermal conductor, not as a solvent, at least that’s the plan. The idea is to control the vapor temp in hopes of capturing the volatile stuff. The boiling point of the majority of the monoterps is actually quite high. So I’m guessing the real issue is that there’s just not that many molecules and they’re easily volatized. Then again, I could be full of shit and will have to figure something else out. I have a bud that swears by some "blue berry" concentrate.

re winterization; I go back and forth on whether or not I need to. The waxes aren’t the issue for me, but since I plan on using BHO as the concentrate, I just want to make sure I’ve provided an opportunity for whatever by products are in solution, a shot at evaporation. I’ve had various samples of BHO tested and the residuals are definitely relatively higher without the second wash. I’ll have to make some and get it to the lab. QWISO may end up being a better way to go.

I do have a few questions;
Since you’re planning on skipping the winterizing step for the PEG test, I assume you’re not going to decarb? Seems to make sense provided the vap temp of these devices is at least 200 deg C, and they get that to the juice. Have you actually measured any of your atomizer temps under load?

Assuming you end up with a pretty good shot of terps any idea how this will affect environmentals? Ie, do you expect to smell like you’re smoking a joint?

Nice SC is it a TGA offspring? I like the smell and taste of their stuff.

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Eric M (Jul 7, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> With the mA I am not sure what he is saying either. My pen batteries range from 650 mAh and up and that has to do with the length of time it holds the charge. On my APV MOD vape (SVD) that has 1/2 watt increments to increase or decrease and 1/10 volt increments to increase or decrease to adjust the "temps" right where you want them.
> 
> PEG vs. PG USP, really it all depends on what unit I am using. The PG USP doesn't interfere with flavors for me, but it can be harsh on the throat. When I winterize my concentrates is when I kiss my flavors good bye. The flavanoids must be oil soluble so I don't think you can retrieve those with water.
> 
> ...


   amperage and voltage settings


----------



## Eric M (Jul 7, 2014)

god1 said:


> Hey thanks.
> I wonder if the higher molecular weight stuff is too viscous?
> Keep us posted.


its not just the viscosity you have to look at the vaporization temps, since you are not only using 400 because its a solvent but it vaporizes within a few degrees of thc


----------



## Eric M (Jul 7, 2014)

god1 said:


> Boy you’re one busy lady. Way ahead of me.
> 
> re terps; I’m going to be using steam as a thermal conductor, not as a solvent, at least that’s the plan. The idea is to control the vapor temp in hopes of capturing the volatile stuff. The boiling point of the majority of the monoterps is actually quite high. So I’m guessing the real issue is that there’s just not that many molecules and they’re easily volatized. Then again, I could be full of shit and will have to figure something else out. I have a bud that swears by some "blue berry" concentrate.
> 
> ...


essential oil still( not thc but flavs and smells)


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 7, 2014)

god1 said:


> Boy you’re one busy lady. Way ahead of me.
> 
> re terps; I’m going to be using steam as a thermal conductor, not as a solvent, at least that’s the plan. The idea is to control the vapor temp in hopes of capturing the volatile stuff. The boiling point of the majority of the monoterps is actually quite high. So I’m guessing the real issue is that there’s just not that many molecules and they’re easily volatized. Then again, I could be full of shit and will have to figure something else out. I have a bud that swears by some "blue berry" concentrate.
> 
> ...


Decarbing, not decarbing, I have tried it both ways. Each are similar but still different. I will make QWISO (non decarbed) for the next PEG test. 
I like eating the decarbed oil (RSO) but it vapes good too. 

No, I have not measured the temps under load. Either way, the vape is just as potent whether I use decarbed or non decarbed oil. There is a difference in taste and buzz though. 

Vaping is the safest when it comes to aroma. You would literally have to blow the vapor at someone for them to smell it. The aroma disappears quickly. You could be vaping, someone walks in the room and they could not smell that you are vaping cannabis. Same goes for in a car. It is not like smoking a joint in a car. You ditch the vape, crack a window and you are good. 

The SC is Dutch Passion, it appears to be a more rare indica phenotype rather than the typical sativa. Been growing it since 2009. I do like TGA gear. I have Querkle and Qush are two of my favorites. I have ran SpaceDawg, I am not keeping that one but I will be trying Plushberry next. I also have Ace of Spades, but don't know if I will get around to trying it though.


----------



## god1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Eric M said:


> View attachment 3197346 View attachment 3197347 amperage and voltage settings



Eric,
That pen of yours is pretty hefty. I had a look at the specs and I notice it gives you the opportunity to set volts or watts. Also noticed that the standard atomizer is 2.1 ohms. So unless you’re using something other than the standard atomizer, your current will be about 1.9 amps,(1900 ma), not 52 ma. provided you set the voltage to 4 volts. With 3.4v delivered to 2.1 ohms, you get 5.5 watts to the atomizer and or 1.62 amps. If the top pic is showing your choice of 12 watts, you'd be driving 2.39 amps into 2.1 ohms. This is all assuming you are using the standard atomizer.

The steam vid is conceptually what I’m going to attempt, but the process will be slightly different in the sense that I will be using vacuum to establish the best temp to recover the volatile stuff. If it works as planed, I’ll see if I can convert to a top down steam delivery system.


----------



## god1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> Decarbing, not decarbing, I have tried it both ways. Each are similar but still different. I will make QWISO (non decarbed) for the next PEG test.
> I like eating the decarbed oil (RSO) but it vapes good too.
> 
> No, I have not measured the temps under load. Either way, the vape is just as potent whether I use decarbed or non decarbed oil. There is a difference in taste and buzz though.
> ...


Sounds good, I just need to get some time and get busy. I've got the PEG coming.


----------



## Eric M (Jul 10, 2014)

god1 said:


> Eric,
> That pen of yours is pretty hefty. I had a look at the specs and I notice it gives you the opportunity to set volts or watts. Also noticed that the standard atomizer is 2.1 ohms. So unless you’re using something other than the standard atomizer, your current will be about 1.9 amps,(1900 ma), not 52 ma. provided you set the voltage to 4 volts. With 3.4v delivered to 2.1 ohms, you get 5.5 watts to the atomizer and or 1.62 amps. If the top pic is showing your choice of 12 watts, you'd be driving 2.39 amps into 2.1 ohms. This is all assuming you are using the standard atomizer.
> 
> The steam vid is conceptually what I’m going to attempt, but the process will be slightly different in the sense that I will be using vacuum to establish the best temp to recover the volatile stuff. If it works as planed, I’ll see if I can convert to a top down steam delivery system.


i dont know where i said 52 ma i must have mistyped
and yes the vtr works great


----------



## god1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Eric M said:


> i dont know where i said 52 ma i must have mistyped
> and yes the vtr works great



Yes, you're correct, my bad --- you said 13 ma @ 4V, which would have been 52 mw. I meant to say given a load of 2.1 ohms and a voltage of 4V, 52 mw or 13 ma., is way too low.
Never the less, you have a nice device. 
Regards


----------



## Eric M (Jul 11, 2014)

god1 said:


> Yes, you're correct, my bad --- you said 13 ma @ 4V, which would have been 52 mw. I meant to say given a load of 2.1 ohms and a voltage of 4V, 52 mw or 13 ma., is way too low.
> Never the less, you have a nice device.
> Regards


i dont think that the current is displayed in any unit it just goes from 3 to 15,, it blows out most single coil tanks if you turn it up above its lowest settings
it works very well in social situations where you can still pass it around, and everybody gets baked, like the old days.
if you were considering one its well worth it


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 12, 2014)

Eric M
I am really surprised to see that TECC VTR. I have never heard of TECC. One of the most reputable and popular manufacturers is innokin. The TECC VTR looks just like the innokin iTaste VTR. https://highdesertvapes.com/products/Innokin-iTaste-VTR-Kit.html I wonder who is the original manufacturer of the VTR.

I like the SVD. I was considering getting the VTR, but since the tank mounts on the side I don't think I can use it with my favorite KangerTech Mega tank, it is too large to fit. Does that sound right to you, that the VTR is limited on the diameter of the attachment?


----------



## Eric M (Jul 12, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> Eric M
> I am really surprised to see that TECC VTR. I have never heard of TECC. One of the most reputable and popular manufacturers is innokin. The TECC VTR looks just like the innokin iTaste VTR. https://highdesertvapes.com/products/Innokin-iTaste-VTR-Kit.html I wonder who is the original manufacturer of the VTR.
> 
> I like the SVD. I was considering getting the VTR, but since the tank mounts on the side I don't think I can use it with my favorite KangerTech Mega tank, it is too large to fit. Does that sound right to you, that the VTR is limited on the diameter of the attachment?


check out the itaste MVP has phone charging capabilities and top tank. the kanger 3 fits the VTR and the VTR comes with an adapter to let you use any tank on top, its in my camper when i get it i will post pic for you,, oh yeah i got my VTR in florida from totally wicked, they are an overseas company taking over on the east,,, coast big corporation i think in england


----------



## Eric M (Jul 12, 2014)

Eric M said:


> check out the itaste MVP has phone charging capabilities and top tank. the kanger 3 fits the VTR and the VTR comes with an adapter to let you use any tank on top, its in my camper when i get it i will post pic for you,, oh yeah i got my VTR in florida from totally wicked, they are an overseas company taking over on the east,,, coast big corporation i think in england


That looks exactly like the TECC which only cost 70 bucks in the store in florida, everything is more expensive here in colorado


----------



## Eric M (Jul 12, 2014)

Eric M said:


> check out the itaste MVP has phone charging capabilities and top tank. the kanger 3 fits the VTR and the VTR comes with an adapter to let you use any tank on top, its in my camper when i get it i will post pic for you,, oh yeah i got my VTR in florida from totally wicked, they are an overseas company taking over on the east,,, coast big corporation i think in england


http://www.vapeitnow.com/innokin-itaste-starter-kit.html they are only 99 here


----------



## Eric M (Jul 15, 2014)

god1 said:


> GG,
> 
> Any suggestions where to buy food quality PEG 400? With the little looking I've done it seems that a lot a folks are re-packaging the Dow Carbowax stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 16, 2014)

I tried about a year ago and failed, but i have a great connect with CO2 oil and it goes straight into the cartomizers, works and taste great but always leaks into the batteries. Btw the best pen ive ever used for shatter is the atmos the heating element is far superior


----------



## Eric M (Jul 16, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I tried about a year ago and failed, but i have a great connect with CO2 oil and it goes straight into the cartomizers, works and taste great but always leaks into the batteries. Btw the best pen ive ever used for shatter is the atmos the heating element is far superior


its not real hard go on ebay and order " the rite stuff " or get some peg 400 USP where ever you want, and melt your shatter or flake in a shot glass mix and enjoy, it will cost you less then the co2 oil I bet, and at one gram to 5ml its way stronger then open vape oil


----------



## Eric M (Jul 16, 2014)

Eric M said:


> its not real hard go on ebay and order " the rite stuff " or get some peg 400 USP where ever you want, and melt your shatter or flake in a shot glass mix and enjoy, it will cost you less then the co2 oil I bet, and at one gram to 5ml its way stronger then open vape oil


if you have enough put some oil in a test tube or a shot glass and add water, the water will turn white from the peg and the thc will sink to the bottom,, its a great way to check strength peg mixes with water,,,,,,thc does not, then you can dab the white water off with a paper towel, and see whats left.
have fun


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 16, 2014)

Eric M said:


> its not real hard go on ebay and order " the rite stuff " or get some peg 400 USP where ever you want, and melt your shatter or flake in a shot glass mix and enjoy, it will cost you less then the co2 oil I bet, and at one gram to 5ml its way stronger then open vape oil



When i tried it wouldnt mix right, i couldn't get the shatter out of the shot glass it just stuck to the sides... yeah the co2 is 60 a gram..buts sooo good... i just want to eat it.. ive had friends that smoked there whole life and now all they want is the co2 oil they won't even touch flowers anymore


----------



## Eric M (Jul 16, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> When i tried it wouldnt mix right, i couldn't get the shatter out of the shot glass it just stuck to the sides... yeah the co2 is 60 a gram..buts sooo good... i just want to eat it.. ive had friends that smoked there whole life and now all they want is the co2 oil they won't even touch flowers anymore


it is the future, no mess no attention, great for hiking, i have converted most of my friends to oil in an e cig, how did you heat it and what were you dissolving it with?,, you can decarboxilate it and make chocolate(not after you mix it wit anything like peg)


----------



## Eric M (Jul 16, 2014)

Eric M said:


> it is the future, no mess no attention, great for hiking, i have converted most of my friends to oil in an e cig, how did you heat it and what were you dissolving it with?,, you can decarboxilate it and make chocolate(not after you mix it wit anything like peg)


plus you could turn that 60 dollar gram of shatter into 250 bucks worth of oil in 10 minutes, guaging by cost of commercial oil like open vape


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 16, 2014)

Eric M said:


> it is the future, no mess no attention, great for hiking, i have converted most of my friends to oil in an e cig, how did you heat it and what were you dissolving it with?,, you can decarboxilate it and make chocolate(not after you mix it wit anything like peg)



I used a shot glass in a pan of hot water on the stove, i guess its called a double boil..but i used VG and not PG that might have been the problem. But i thought VG was more healthy so i went that route. 

I sell my shatter cheap if its hard rock candy type I usually only charge 40.. If its the northern cali wax I only charge 25 

I do make make special orders for people of a particular strain nug run. I usually charge 60 for this is more for the high end clients. 

I heard really good results for soaking kief in PG then straining it..supposely it works in the cartomizer really good too.

But I'm going to have to say nothing will touch the Co2 oil.. nothing it is the best of the best.


----------



## hermex (Jul 23, 2014)

However it is that you end up making it, you can refill the mark ten e-cigs by pulling out the four holed cap, removing the rubber piece behind it, and re-soaking the wick that is inside it... I used vegetable glycerin with qwiso hash heated in a water bath off and on for over a week...yeah, it sucked and a lot of the hash didn't get absorbed. I added about 5 ml of blueberry nicotine oil (PG/VG mix) to my 20-30ml of VG and 2.5g of qwiso hash. I'm not saying it blows my mind or anything, but it's way better than smoking a dirty cigarette, the mark ten is super discreet, and the cost to refill it is very low. There's a video on youtube about refilling the cartridges, but man, you need some patience for all the commentary.


----------



## Eric M (Jul 24, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I used a shot glass in a pan of hot water on the stove, i guess its called a double boil..but i used VG and not PG that might have been the problem. But i thought VG was more healthy so i went that route.
> 
> I sell my shatter cheap if its hard rock candy type I usually only charge 40.. If its the northern cali wax I only charge 25
> 
> ...


nice stuff but you should try peg 400, i am working on a co2 extractor just slow going due to high cost of thick stainless steel weldless pipe,,,,so bho will do untill its done,,,i shake everything with dry ice through 200 micron bag then wash the hash i get with butane it is like winterizing first and 2 cans of tane does the work of 6 if your washing buds


----------



## Eric M (Jul 27, 2014)

hermex said:


> However it is that you end up making it, you can refill the mark ten e-cigs by pulling out the four holed cap, removing the rubber piece behind it, and re-soaking the wick that is inside it... I used vegetable glycerin with qwiso hash heated in a water bath off and on for over a week...yeah, it sucked and a lot of the hash didn't get absorbed. I added about 5 ml of blueberry nicotine oil (PG/VG mix) to my 20-30ml of VG and 2.5g of qwiso hash. I'm not saying it blows my mind or anything, but it's way better than smoking a dirty cigarette, the mark ten is super discreet, and the cost to refill it is very low. There's a video on youtube about refilling the cartridges, but man, you need some patience for all the commentary.


if you make it rite you can use it in any e cig tank no special equipment needed,,go on e bay and search " the rite stuff " try it out it is peg 400 usp ,,, if you like it you can get more wherever ////vg sucks(can barley absorb thc), pg gives you a mix that will clog your wick if you dissolved enough to even be worth vaping, peg not ppg or vg,,works great every time


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 28, 2014)

For reclaim, when I use PG USP, I will let it separate and pour off the PG USP. Then I will winterize the product or re winterize and filter. 

It still comes out kind of nasty. Then I will add PEG400 NF USP with some NF Organic flavoring to take the edge off. It really makes all the difference. 

If you are already using PEG400 NF USP you may just want to filter it and add some NF Organic flavoring. 

I am sure there are a lot of e-cigg shops that sell the NF Organic flavoring. Here is one place https://highdesertvapes.com/categories/DIY/DIY-Flavors/NF-Organic/ very affordable too.


----------



## Eric M (Jul 29, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> For reclaim, when I use PG USP, I will let it separate and pour off the PG USP. Then I will winterize the product or re winterize and filter.
> 
> It still comes out kind of nasty. Then I will add PEG400 NF USP with some NF Organic flavoring to take the edge off. It really makes all the difference.
> 
> ...


i must ask what you mean by reclaim


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 30, 2014)

Eric M said:


> i must ask what you mean by reclaim


After vaping for a while, you will learn what desired reclaim is when it comes to e-ciggs. 

For example: You fill your vaporizer with oil, it runs low and you refill it, runs low again and you refill it, possibly replace the coil. Either way, the oil continues to get thicker and more dirty. there are elements in the oil that just won't vaporize. There are other examples I could provide on why you would want reclaim. Such as, you fill up a new clearomizer and the heating coil goes bad right away. You want to get your oil back and much is stuck in the wicking. That is what I mean by reclaim. 

Hope this helps you understand where I am coming from. 

I do recall someone mention cold water helps separate PEG and THC. That could be handy if it works. I like to get the most out of my product at the best it can possibly be.


----------



## Eric M (Jul 30, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> After vaping for a while, you will learn what desired reclaim is when it comes to e-ciggs.
> 
> For example: You fill your vaporizer with oil, it runs low and you refill it, runs low again and you refill it, possibly replace the coil. Either way, the oil continues to get thicker and more dirty. there are elements in the oil that just won't vaporize. There are other examples I could provide on why you would want reclaim. Such as, you fill up a new clearomizer and the heating coil goes bad right away. You want to get your oil back and much is stuck in the wicking. That is what I mean by reclaim.
> 
> ...


i understand just never heard the term,, and yes water mixed will turn white stir it gently and soak up the white water with a paper towel or a syringe you will see the thc drop out to the bottom,, then let it dry,,,,you can heat it to dry it but its best to just let it sit a day


----------



## leaffan (Aug 4, 2014)

Eric M said:


> vg will not absorb enough of the good stuff and is pretty much just for added vapor cloud,, and peg works way better then ppg, nice clear, great tasting, strong,,,with the peg i found i use one 5ml bottle with 1 gram shattered. just melt the shattered in shot glass on coffee warmer ( i use a pic induction cook top myself at 140-160 ) and heat the peg in a shotglass next to the shatter then mix them real good suck up with a childs medicine syringe squirt back into bottle and fill my tanks, i puff it alot and it last a long time


How do you mix them real good?
Thanks in advance...great info


----------



## Eric M (Aug 4, 2014)

leaffan said:


> How do you mix them real good?
> Thanks in advance...great info


for a real good mix try " the rite stuff " on ebay , it is peg 400 usp it mixes one 5Ml bottle to one gram concentrate,,melt the concentrate in a shot glass on a coffee warmer or if you have an induction cook top put a pan on it put the shot glass in the pan and set the temp for 140f to 150f put the rite stuff in another shotglass and let it get warm, add the rite stuff a little at a time over about 10 minutes and keep stirring it with a dab tool, it will glob up on the dab tool for a couple minutes ,,when you get it dissolved most of the way , take a childs medicine syringe ( or a flavor injector from bband beyond) and suck up the oil and then flush it into the glass a couple times this mixes it real nice,, put it back in the rite stuff bottle , and put it in any e cig tank,,,after u get used to the mixture you can get the peg400 in larger bottles if you need them,, i will be putting a video on youtube real soon,,i am heading into the mountains tomorrow and wont have phone or internet for a couple days,,,, goin off the grid


----------



## charface (Aug 4, 2014)

Another verification.
I bottle ebay.
The right stuff.
1 gram hash oil
I filtered it just because.
Heated with coffepot burner.
Works well


----------



## Eric M (Aug 23, 2014)

if i am going to decarb my bud before i shake it with dry ice and run it to make bho,,,,should i still cure it the same( slow dry one week hanging, then burped every day for another week or two in large jars) before decarb? or should i just decarb after a week of hanging?? anybody try either way?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 16, 2014)

So I can't just fill up a tank with C02 oil? It has to be diluted with glyc?


----------



## Eric M (Sep 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So I can't just fill up a tank with C02 oil? It has to be diluted with glyc?


you can but it works much better mixed for a 1 gram co2 oil stik ,,mix 50/50 it will still give you a dab like hit. with just co2 oil i have found that it works well but the voltage and current settings are very high to soften it up and let it flow often causing elements to burn out fast leaving you stranded,, changing coil is very messy and you will lose about 1/2 gram of oil,,,hope this helps, if you have lots of oil by all means just fill her up and vape happy, use a bottom fed tank


----------



## charface (Sep 17, 2014)

Got two bottles.
one for me one for a friend
with shipping roughly $20


----------



## BiggieNuggz (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi all. I've read these forums as well as other websites and forums on this subject and I decided to give it a whirl with a $30 gram ($36.34 w/ tax) of wax. Did it in the garage away from the family on a large electric pancake/breakfast skillet. The temp dial goes from warm then 200F up to 450F.

I put a measuring cup filled just a little ways with water and a meat thermometer in it to monitor temps, and a small clear glass shot glass next to it. Right on the skillet. No water, no pan. Set it at 250F at first and it would barley get the water past 105F. So I cranked it up to 450F on the dial and within a few minutes the water was measuring 140F. The shot glass was definitely hotter though by the feel of it. Seems right considering its a much smaller piece of glass with only 1 ml of PEG at first. I added and heated just the 1ml of PEG first as I've read on various sites and threads that some have had a problem with the hash sticking if starting with melting the hash first so I decided to start with just a thin 1ml layer on the bottom of the shot glass to avoid sticking. It worked great. The wax melted and liquefied with a little stirring after only 30 seconds probably, but it was begging for more juice. So I added 4 more ml and continued stirring. Slowly, carefully, not like a mad man trying to mimic a blender. With 5 ml total it became a lovely golden yellow clear. I mean clear as in you could see no trace of any solid wax. Seemed well infused with the PEG. Since I had some pure PG laying around I decided to add 1 ml of that for its sweetness and to stretch out my $30 gram of wax as far as I could. So it became a 6ml 1 gram batch and I could not be happier with the results.

I used a 5ml syringe with a lure lock needle to suck it up and squirt it back out several times to encourage the best mix I could then pulled up 2 ml and put it in the new Innokin iClear16 i bought just for the job. Spent a whopping 3 bucks and change on it. It works and vapes like a champ. Seems to wick the juice just fine. There's a slight hint of the hash flavor and a slight medical/sterile/clean flavor I can't describe. It's the PEG I'm sure. As a 3+ year veteran e-cig user for nicotine I'm used to PG so I'll bet it's the PEG I'm tasting. Not at all bad and overall a very acceptable vape. No huge lung explosion and not harsh or tight on my throat. There is a small and thin cloud upon exhale. A big enough one for me. Part of the allure of this for me is the stealth and it's much easier accomplishing that without exhaling a huge cloud with your meds.

What tickles me most is at retail store prices I just made $300 worth of "liqweed" for $36 bucks.


----------



## GrowinDad (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, the PEG has an off flavor. Looks nice!

Are you getting any separation after it has sat for a while?


----------



## goalie (Sep 18, 2014)

is PG readily available?

Where would i get some?


----------



## Eric M (Sep 18, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3256148 Got two bottles.
> one for me one for a friend
> with shipping roughly $20


thats the stuff


----------



## BiggieNuggz (Sep 18, 2014)

GrowinDad said:


> Yes, the PEG has an off flavor. Looks nice!
> 
> Are you getting any separation after it has sat for a while?


Not really. It's still looking good 24 hrs later. Still the same cloudiness and viscosity. And I can really see no solids in it. It's a little weak. Takes 7 to 10 vapes to get good and zapped but for my first batch ever I couldn't be happier. I'll probably back off to 5 ml total next time instead of 6 ml so its more like 5 to 7 vapes to get the same effect. Or maybe even 4 ml for a really good kickin' juice. A lot has to do with the strain and potency of the hash as well I'm sure. Lots of experimenting to look forward to.


----------



## Eric M (Sep 18, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3256148 Got two bottles.
> one for me one for a friend
> with shipping roughly $20


you must have t mobile with all those update downloads going on


----------



## goalie (Sep 19, 2014)

hi? where can i buy PG?


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 19, 2014)

@ goalie, not sure where you are located but out my way alot of the head shops carry pg and vg.


----------



## GrowinDad (Sep 19, 2014)

I got mine from Tractor Supply Company. It gets used by Farmers to get livestock to eat their vitamins. It was like $15 for a gallon, and yes it is USP.


----------



## goalie (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm in Canada Lio - just trying to get a guage if i ask at a specialty shop, or if i have to order online or if its a grocery store item -


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 19, 2014)

I would ask your local shop , i know the ones in pa keep it behind counter but do have it


----------



## GrowinDad (Sep 21, 2014)

Outside of ejuices and industrial, I do believe livestock suppliers are the main go to a store way to get PG. a head shop would prob charge a ton more to buy the same gallon.


----------



## goalie (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok will checkout livestock suppliers, thanks


----------



## Flagg420 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just sayin' got a bottle of PG off amazon, my glass stir rod from my airizer, shotglass, coffee mug warmer, a 3.5ml pipette... and a half-gram of good shatter from the local shop. (Lemon OG)

Little nervous @ first (put the oil in @ around 135) but when it hit 140-141, with a lil mixing, dissolved right the hell in, n stayed dissolved. Flavor even came thru a bit was rather nice, but I plan to get some flavor oils for future batches. Next batch will be stronger tho, I want it to kick my ass 

Props on the easy mode method tho, and the coffee mug warmer works awesome.


----------



## BiggieNuggz (Sep 23, 2014)

Ha! You and me both. You mention the 3.5ml pipette. Is that the amount of PG you used to your 1/2 gram of shatter? My first mix was a gram to 6ml PEG/PG total and it's a little weak and slow to come on. My next batch will be probably a gram to 3..5 ml liquid, 4 ml max. I was nervous too dropping perfectly good wax into PEG (I heated the PEG up first) but when it melted almost instantly in the hot liquid and mixed in clean and smooth I knew I was in for vape heaven.


----------



## UncleReemis (Sep 24, 2014)

it felt like a power surge hit my penis when charface verified, so id like to verify as well..

I made mine a little strong: 0.5 g shatter into about 1.5 ml PEG USP 400 kosherrr. Did not use a thermometer, used a shot glass, sauce pan, gas oven, and stirring stick. I put two inches of already hot water in the pan with my shotglass of PEG, allowed the PEG to reach the heat of the hot water, then turned on the burner as low as possible without going out. Took about 10 mins to get the shatter melted and the mixture uniform. I stirred it even more for a few minutes extra, let it cool for 5-10, loaded it into a cleaned cartridge and wallah. 4-5 good draws and I'm garfielded out. Thank you folks who shared all the information here.


----------



## Eric M (Sep 29, 2014)

goalie said:


> hi? where can i buy PG?





Grow Goddess said:


> What the heck are you guys talking about?
> 
> First, what is ppg?
> 
> ...


polypropylene glycol is ppg every one just shortened it when the e cig industry moved from polyethylene glycol
and they just had pg and vg but really its ppg, and vg(vegetable glycerin),,,, I know weve cleared this up a while ago 
i just wanted to add it here for others with same question


----------



## Grow Goddess (Sep 30, 2014)

I have been making my e-cannabis oil lately using PEG400 NF/USP from Texas Lab Supply. I have been mixing my concentrate with the PEG400 NF/USP along with NF Organic flavorings from High Desert Vapes. With this mixture it is very thick. I have found that it works best for me in an AeroTank Mini with a 1.5 ohm coil and an eGo C Twist VV battery. 

I am really liking the raspberry and also banana nut. It is far better than I thought it would be using flavorings. At first I was against it. Now that I have been using them, I think I prefer it. Adds more stealth when out and about too!


----------



## Eric M (Oct 19, 2014)

Flagg420 said:


> Just sayin' got a bottle of PG off amazon, my glass stir rod from my airizer, shotglass, coffee mug warmer, a 3.5ml pipette... and a half-gram of good shatter from the local shop. (Lemon OG)
> 
> Little nervous @ first (put the oil in @ around 135) but when it hit 140-141, with a lil mixing, dissolved right the hell in, n stayed dissolved. Flavor even came thru a bit was rather nice, but I plan to get some flavor oils for future batches. Next batch will be stronger tho, I want it to kick my ass
> 
> Props on the easy mode method tho, and the coffee mug warmer works awesome.


you can get the bud touch vaporizer cartridges on ebay now they are the ones O.pen uses cause they are small bottom fed cartridges and u can put your mix in there for less waste then the normally available bigger tanks, just search bud touch vaporizer cartridges,,they are cheaper there then from


----------



## whitewidows (Oct 25, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> I have been making my e-cannabis oil lately using PEG400 NF/USP from Texas Lab Supply. I have been mixing my concentrate with the PEG400 NF/USP along with NF Organic flavorings from High Desert Vapes. With this mixture it is very thick. I have found that it works best for me in an AeroTank Mini with a 1.5 ohm coil and an eGo C Twist VV battery.
> 
> I am really liking the raspberry and also banana nut. It is far better than I thought it would be using flavorings. At first I was against it. Now that I have been using them, I think I prefer it. Adds more stealth when out and about too!
> 
> View attachment 3264929


Sounds like you got this down pat...What ratio are you mixing at and how much flavor are you adding? Any problem with your tank clogging? How does it hold up in the tank over time? I think Im going to give this a try. Seem like this could be a huge revolution to consume extracts if its a convenient as consuming ejuice. 

These guys clam to be mixing at a 1:1 ratio


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 26, 2014)

whitewidows said:


> Sounds like you got this down pat...What ratio are you mixing at and how much flavor are you adding? Any problem with your tank clogging? How does it hold up in the tank over time? I think Im going to give this a try. Seem like this could be a huge revolution to consume extracts if its a convenient as consuming ejuice.
> 
> These guys clam to be mixing at a 1:1 ratio


The ratio depends upon the type of concentrate you plan to use. The oil I make can come out different thickness depending on the strains I use. 

I guess when using the PEG400/NF USP it is about 1:1 When adding the flavoring that depends too, different concentrated flavors (NF Organic), the strength is different. On average 1 to 5 drops per mL of e-cannabis oil. I only use NF Organic flavors

With PG USP I only use about 70% cannabis oil and 30% PG USP. With shatter it will be a different ratio. I have been working with QWISO and RSO. 

So far my AeroTank mini has not clogged. I have had to replace coils here and there. I generally replace them every 2 tank fills. The cost is low enough about $2 each. Sometimes I will replace them every tank full because I am trying a new flavor and do not want the old coil to interfere with the new flavor. 

I have not done much experimenting with it but it seems that you can mix PEG400 NF/USP and PG USP with the concentrate as another method. It all depends on what clearomizer I plan to use on the mixture I prefer. For PEG I have found the AeroTank Mini to work best due to the mixture being quite thick. 

I have noticed that going back to smoking joints it brings on a bit of a cough. When I just use the vaporizer, no cough and it feels like I have a new pair of lungs. My lungs feel as if I never smoked cigarettes even though I did for about 30 years. I would have to credit the vaporizer for that. Can't prove it, but sure seems that way.


----------



## skepler (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been using a 1:1 ratio with PG USP and shatter, from either BHO or QWISO processes.


----------



## Eric M (Oct 28, 2014)

whitewidows said:


> Sounds like you got this down pat...What ratio are you mixing at and how much flavor are you adding? Any problem with your tank clogging? How does it hold up in the tank over time? I think Im going to give this a try. Seem like this could be a huge revolution to consume extracts if its a convenient as consuming ejuice.
> 
> These guys clam to be mixing at a 1:1 ratio


try the open vave bud touch cartridges they are mede for this
you can get them from open vape for 10.00 a cartridge no bulk orders
or go on ebay and search bud touch vaporizer cartridge they are cheaper there
you can put co2 oil right in them or a mix of peg and concentrate


----------



## Eric M (Oct 28, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> it felt like a power surge hit my penis when charface verified, so id like to verify as well..
> 
> I made mine a little strong: 0.5 g shatter into about 1.5 ml PEG USP 400 kosherrr. Did not use a thermometer, used a shot glass, sauce pan, gas oven, and stirring stick. I put two inches of already hot water in the pan with my shotglass of PEG, allowed the PEG to reach the heat of the hot water, then turned on the burner as low as possible without going out. Took about 10 mins to get the shatter melted and the mixture uniform. I stirred it even more for a few minutes extra, let it cool for 5-10, loaded it into a cleaned cartridge and wallah. 4-5 good draws and I'm garfielded out. Thank you folks who shared all the information here.


glad to help
happy vapeing


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 29, 2014)

I forgot to mention. No, it is not as convenient as consuming e-juice. I does have its benefits, but also has its downside. It depends on the individual and the quality of oil. 

Convenience, conservative, best bang for your buck, eating the decarbed concentrated cannabis oil. That is if you can handle being buzzed 24/7. 12 hours per dose if not 24 depending on the quality and type. 

It has been 4 years straight for me! Excluding days off for experimental reasons. 

Ingesting decarbed concentrates is by far the most efficient way to stay medicated 24/7. 

My favorite decarbed oil is what I call ND Sap (naturally decarbed sap). When I stop taking it, my buzz continued for over 3 days! RSO, it was about a day and a half when I didn't feel the effects. We are talking one or two drops per day. That is with me making the oil the highest possible quality I am capable of making.


----------



## skepler (Oct 29, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> I forgot to mention. No, it is not as convenient as consuming e-juice. I does have its benefits, but also has its downside. It depends on the individual and the quality of oil.
> 
> Convenience, conservative, best bang for your buck, eating the decarbed concentrated cannabis oil. That is if you can handle being buzzed 24/7. 12 hours per dose if not 24 depending on the quality and type.
> 
> ...


What is your ND sap mixed with to make a liquid? What ratio? I think I read you mentioning that your natural decarbing occurs over some span of time, what are specifying that as, and what state is your extract in during this process? Thanks


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 30, 2014)

skepler said:


> What is your ND sap mixed with to make a liquid? What ratio? I think I read you mentioning that your natural decarbing occurs over some span of time, what are specifying that as, and what state is your extract in during this process? Thanks


The whole process is on my blog at another site. To respect this site, here is the name of my blog. RSO, QWISO, QWET, and Naturally Decarbed Sap, Concentrates - By: Grow Goddess

In this picture, it was QWISO hash kept somewhat at a liquidy state, then winterized with 192 proof polish vodka. After evaporating I did have to add a bit of the 192 proof vodka to it so the dropper would be capable of sucking it up. Also to dilute it because it was so strong. One drop was a bit too much.


So far it appears with the QWET all organic, it is a little less potent, about half compared to the winterized QWISO. However, I truly believe the QWET, naturally decarbed, has more medicinal properties. Just my opinion though. 

The time for the natural decarb has ranged from 90 to 120 days. I recommend only filling the vials half full. During the decarbing process it seems to build up some pressure. Almost like CO2, it bubbles like shaking a pop can.


----------



## skepler (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you Grow Godess, and for your link. I had another link but it didn't reveal the full scope of your postings, seen by many as a welcome contribution I'm sure.


----------



## Oilthatworks1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Eric M said:


> decarb does not start till 170 F up to 240F thc melts at 140F does not boil or vape till 392F
> http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/thc_data_sheet.shtml
> 
> i have been doing this for years / i used to just put bho in joints for an extra kick





Eric M said:


> decarb does not start till 170 F up to 240F thc melts at 140F does not boil or vape till 392F
> http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/thc_data_sheet.shtml
> 
> i have been doing this for years / i used to just put bho in joints for an extra kick


 BS!! I have a vape and I use flowers at 320 and it works great
392 is way hot period.


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 16, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> The time for the natural decarb has ranged from 90 to 120 days. I recommend only filling the vials half full. During the decarbing process it seems to build up some pressure. *Almost like CO2*, it bubbles like shaking a pop can.


That's because it _is CO2_


----------



## sfvbudlover (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Everybody! 

I am new to this thread, just found it last weekend, and read it twice, like the other 5 threads I have found online on DIY vape-oil. 

I just started vaping oil this past July so I wouldn't wreak due to smoking bud. Of course 2 months ago I started doing my DIY research because I want to vape oil with less expense, plus, when you buy prefilled cartomizers, or refill syringes, MHO is that
you never know exactly how much thc you are actually paying for (and sometimes getting ripped off) until you vape the product.

After buying vg at WF and ordering PG online (per all the threads, I ordered 3 bottles of The Rite Stuff on Thursday and should get it by Tuesday. So I shall be buying some shatter in next few days at a med dispensary. All I need is 2 shot glasses and I should be set.

After reading about the some of the med history and cause of the guy who sells the rite stuff on ebay, I will continue to buy from him as long as I can afford it because I've done hours of research regarding 911.

The only thing I haven't read yet is GG's blog. I am totally impressed and am greatfull for all the info you all have shared with us. I still got a load of questions and will ask them over time.

1. My current ? is, when I meltdown the shatter and heat up the rite stuff in sep shot glasses at 140F, should I heat them both up for 10 min in saucepan of water while stirring both continuously and then ad the rite stuff to the liquid shatter, continue stirring for a few min until they are thoroughly mixed, and let it cool down before I add put approx 1 ml in my cartomizer and the rest back in the rite stuff bottle?


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 22, 2014)

sfvbudlover said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I am new to this thread, just found it last weekend, and read it twice, like the other 5 threads I have found online on DIY vape-oil.
> 
> ...


I don't think that is the blog you want to read. It is worth looking at though. 

PM sent


----------



## sfvbudlover (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals:

Guess I got shattered yesterday!!!!!

success, success, success, success
Does it matter? (Shattered)

I did my first cook yesterday and both Walter and Jesse showed up and of course Walter wanted to add blue to the mix and Jesse wanted to add hot sauce!

It went well...first I bought 4 skull shot GLASSES at Bevmo for 12 out the door, which have fairly thick bottoms....and of course I tested one on my test run to make sure it didn't SHATTER.....Does it Matter!

I used an electric cook plate from 2 years ago and bought a food thermo at WM for maybe 8 George Washingtons....

So I put about a 1/2" of water in a sauce pan, and put the sauce pan on the electric stove and heated up the water to 140 and kept it there as best I could.....added the shot glasses filled with the right stuff......5ml, 5ml, and 2 1/2 ml in shot glasses, and put them in the water, heated it all up for about 6-8 minutoes added the shatter

[2.5grs of shatter.....1/2 G of Axium(related to chemdawg)....wasn't amber glass, but the next 2 were; 1 g of Skywalker, which turned out cloudier than the other 2; 1 g of purple thai, which tasted better than the other 2...hardly noticed the burnt tasted at all.]

to trs and 3-4 min later they were pretty much dissolved as I continued stirring each one and after 2-4 mo min...Walla Walla Bing Bang..... they were done cooking and so was I and it really didn't take long for them to cool as it seemed the glasses never got real hot at the top of them....tried them last night....pretty cappy hamper here!

Everything is looking up! Should have my organic flavors here in two days!

Today, it seemed like I did not cough hardly at all when vaping the diy/trs/shatter cocktail....next time I am going use 1g: 4.5 ml and not 5 just to see if the peg400 will absorb the full g of shatter!

This certainly is a whole lotta love cheaper than robbing martians, which I used to do when my father sent me away one summer in high school!

Guys and Gals...we need to keep this thread moving forward!

Anyone soak ground bud or nugs in PEG400 for 120 days yet to find out if it improved your trips to Jupiter or Uranus?

Anyone try a few drops of Green Dragon mixed with their RITE STUFF concoction?

I believe I read where 1 or 2 of you have mixed RSO and PEG400 with success? Yes? No? Anyone have any luck mixing budder or wax or crumble or whatever with PEG (without it making a big smell), please let us all know!

Anyone believe in Planet X?

I bought 3 ismoka mini bcc's which I am currently using. Is there something I need to do to keep my tank and battery less sticky, esp when using a mini bcc?

Soon I will try the double coil mini that Grow Goddess uses!

My thanks to everyone on this thread and if you were on the other 6 threads i have read originating in the Milky Way!

P.S. Mars Bars to you all!

P.S.S. Get Shattered----------------------->


----------



## Cotelio (Feb 14, 2015)

I got the PEG400 NF/USP from Texlab Supply, and I mixed 20ml with an eigth of OG kush,,, Gave it a warm water bath of 160 for half an hour and strained, bright green juice and tasted great, but it doesnt vape very wekk, in fact the juice gets hot enough that the cotton burns and it dries out my mouth a ton... I made a wickless build but it runs real hot and still doesn't vapoe amazingly. Guess I screwed up, figured it would work sinceI had some sucess in the past doing that with VG for edibles...


----------



## GrowinDad (Feb 15, 2015)

Cotelio, you need to turn the bud into oil first. But an eighth is not enough for 20ml of base. I use about 3 ml of base per oz of bud.


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Feb 23, 2015)

Eric M said:


> try the open vave bud touch cartridges they are mede for this
> you can get them from open vape for 10.00 a cartridge no bulk orders
> or go on ebay and search bud touch vaporizer cartridge they are cheaper there
> you can put co2 oil right in them or a mix of peg and concentrate


Ebay is removing most e cig stuff i found anniesvapes dot com to get canisters and supplies


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Feb 23, 2015)

sfvbudlover said:


> Hi Guys and Gals:
> 
> Guess I got shattered yesterday!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks for your purchase of the rite stuff , I made it available in larger bottles cheaper, to be honest after , other supplies are on anniesvapes dot com , E bay is stopping all e-cig related stuff. not trying to get free add but everything you need is all together at www.anniesvapes.com / ( I was a 9/11/01 First responder and money from site goes to help pay my medical expences incurred from my 9/11 injuries /// i am the guy Eric M speaks of//// to the admins google me or go on youtube,,, I am just trying to help people here //


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Feb 23, 2015)

sfvbudlover said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I am new to this thread, just found it last weekend, and read it twice, like the other 5 threads I have found online on DIY vape-oil.
> 
> ...


hi you dont have to stir The Rite stuff untill you mx it you can thin it around 50/50 with good shattered, and you have it right about putting the rest back in bottle. experiment with thickness .. i have openvape canisters that work real good for thick blends, at anniesvapes dot com i prefer the .6 ml and refill it so all the oil does not have to keep getting reheated ,,, and syringes for mixing along with any thing else you need for this
ps thanks for buying the right stuff it is greatly appreciated if you email [email protected] and mention this post i will give you a better price on THE Right Stuff PEG 400 USP


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Feb 23, 2015)

I would like to say Thank You to Eric M for bringing my findings to this site,, and no i am not mad yo told every body THE RITE STUFF is PEG 400 USP I did list that in details on The E-Bay, I am not taking credit for Figuring this out alone ,, but i put alot of time and money into getting this RITE,, it doesnt seem hard now that its done but isnt that how it always is after someone figures it out it becomes standard method,,,thanks for everyone who took the time to confirm my results,, using The rite stuff or tex labs PEG , I am glad to see such success ,,,,now whats next


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Feb 23, 2015)

Cotelio said:


> I got the PEG400 NF/USP from Texlab Supply, and I mixed 20ml with an eigth of OG kush,,, Gave it a warm water bath of 160 for half an hour and strained, bright green juice and tasted great, but it doesnt vape very wekk, in fact the juice gets hot enough that the cotton burns and it dries out my mouth a ton... I made a wickless build but it runs real hot and still doesn't vapoe amazingly. Guess I screwed up, figured it would work sinceI had some sucess in the past doing that with VG for edibles...


you have to use concentrate with the peg400 or else,,wait there is no real or else,, you would have to put 5ml in a 1/4 it would barely wet it,, then you would need a hydraulic press to get it back out


----------



## tightpockt (Feb 24, 2015)

Eric M said:


> vg will not absorb enough of the good stuff and is pretty much just for added vapor cloud,, and peg works way better then ppg, nice clear, great tasting, strong,,,with the peg i found i use one 5ml bottle with 1 gram shattered. just melt the shattered in shot glass on coffee warmer ( i use a pic induction cook top myself at 140-160 ) and heat the peg in a shotglass next to the shatter then mix them real good suck up with a childs medicine syringe squirt back into bottle and fill my tanks, i puff it alot and it last a long time


I'm interested in trying this. What's a good source of PEG with nicotine infused? Also, do you get fucked up? What's the high like? How expensive is all of this?
Could this solution be used with these pens? http://blackoutx.com/products/3-vape-pen-special
Sorry but I know NOTHING about vaping but I really do want to quit smoking cigarettes


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Feb 24, 2015)

tightpockt said:


> I'm interested in trying this. What's a good source of PEG with nicotine infused? Also, do you get fucked up? What's the high like? How expensive is all of this?
> Could this solution be used with these pens? http://blackoutx.com/products/3-vape-pen-special
> Sorry but I know NOTHING about vaping but I really do want to quit smoking cigarettes


I do not know of any peg that contain nicotine,,the e cig industry uses ppg because it is cheaper, when i was doing my initial research i discovered the chinese man who invented the electronic cig used PEG , but by the time they gained popularity in US they were using ppg. i have never tried the product you linked but it looks like it has cotton in it you want your liquid in a tank not in a cotton ball, try www.anniesvapes.com for all you will need, they have canisters that are made for this /the ones used by the top producers of thc vape pens , O.penvape and such. its well worth the time, if you use ppg with nic to make this i do not think it would come out very well, but you could try it,,90% of those who have ended up going to peg anyway, and just get an extra tank for a 510 thread battery,, i would stay away from anything not standard 510 thread because this leaves you stuck as to where you get replacement parts. on yor other two questions yes it will get you rite,,and you can try anniesvapes.com for price comparison to get an idea,,,then all you need is the concentrate
good luck, hope this helped some


----------



## GrowinDad (Feb 24, 2015)

Personal preference here - but I think PG has a much better flavor than PEG. VG is best but does not work with THC oils without horrible separation.

To quit smoking cigs..just head down to a vape shop and they will set you up. Most nic juices are a mix of VG and PG.


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Feb 26, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> Personal preference here - but I think PG has a much better flavor than PEG. VG is best but does not work with THC oils without horrible separation.
> 
> To quit smoking cigs..just head down to a vape shop and they will set you up. Most nic juices are a mix of VG and PG.





VAPEMAKER said:


> I do not know of any peg that contain nicotine,,the e cig industry uses ppg because it is cheaper, when i was doing my initial research i discovered the chinese man who invented the electronic cig used PEG , but by the time they gained popularity in US they were using ppg. i have never tried the product you linked but it looks like it has cotton in it you want your liquid in a tank not in a cotton ball, try www.anniesvapes.com for all you will need, they have canisters that are made for this /the ones used by the top producers of thc vape pens , O.penvape and such. its well worth the time, if you use ppg with nic to make this i do not think it would come out very well, but you could try it,,90% of those who have ended up going to peg anyway, and just get an extra tank for a 510 thread battery,, i would stay away from anything not standard 510 thread because this leaves you stuck as to where you get replacement parts. on yor other two questions yes it will get you rite,,and you can try anniesvapes.com for price comparison to get an idea,,,then all you need is the concentrate
> good luck, hope this helped some



Just for shits and giggles
i spoke with a representitive of O.penvape inquiring about the saftey of PEG andits use in E-cig vaporizers(as an interested customer of course) they told me that it has FDA approval for this use and gave me the following links with tons of info on the subject

http://www.clariant.cn/C12575E4001FB2B8/vwLookupDownloads/Polyethylene Glycols Folder - 2014.pdf/$FILE/Polyethylene Glycols Folder - 2014.pdf

http://dmd.aspetjournals.org/content/35/1/9.full

hope they are helpful


----------



## zach00541111 (Apr 8, 2015)

So i tried this original recipe and how come it looks like theres little lile bubbles of shatter that starts to apear as it cools? I used just pg usp and shatter heated it to 150 and mixed away


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Apr 9, 2015)

It could be plant matter /did you use peg or ppg


zach00541111 said:


> So i tried this original recipe and how come it looks like theres little lile bubbles of shatter that starts to apear as it cools? I used just pg usp and shatter heated it to 150 and mixed away


----------



## zach00541111 (Apr 9, 2015)

VAPEMAKER said:


> It could be plant matter /did you use peg or ppg


Just propylene glycol and shatter


----------



## VAPEMAKER (Apr 9, 2015)

Ppg will separate from Shater and unless u are using a sub ohm vape rig it really does not work try the rite stuff on ebay it is polyethylene glycol 400 usp or PEG 400 USP


----------



## zach00541111 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can i mix candy flavering with the rite stuff also to flavor it?


----------



## WaxLiquidizer (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi everyone!
You can use Wax Liquidizer for this purpose it works great! There are 3 flavors: original ( you can add your own flavors to it), menthol , and strawberry ( best seller), my formula is based on PG, PEG200, and PEG400, for best suspension and vapor production! Either one of those ingredients will work for suspension, but you get the best result when they are mixed together in proper proportions. We found a shot glass and a microwave to be your best tools for mixing your concentrates with Wax Liquidizer, you simply add 2 parts of liquidizer to 1 part of concentrate in a shot glass than put it in a microwave for 10 seconds, stir until even consistency is reached ( repeat if concentrate didn't dissolve completely) . You can use it in any tankomizer , atomizer etc...
You can check out website at www.waxliquidizer.com and here is a video with directions 




Also what flavor would you guys love to see next in our line up?


----------



## WaxLiquidizer (Feb 29, 2016)

zach00541111 said:


> So i tried this original recipe and how come it looks like theres little lile bubbles of shatter that starts to apear as it cools? I used just pg usp and shatter heated it to 150 and mixed away


Hi!
To prevent that from happening when it is dissolved completely place it in an air tight container!

www.waxliquidizer.com


----------



## charface (Feb 29, 2016)

WaxLiquidizer said:


> Hi everyone!
> You can use Wax Liquidizer for this purpose it works great! There are 3 flavors: original ( you can add your own flavors to it), menthol , and strawberry ( best seller), my formula is based on PG, PEG200, and PEG400, for best suspension and vapor production! Either one of those ingredients will work for suspension, but you get the best result when they are mixed together in proper proportions. We found a shot glass and a microwave to be your best tools for mixing your concentrates with Wax Liquidizer, you simply add 2 parts of liquidizer to 1 part of concentrate in a shot glass than put it in a microwave for 10 seconds, stir until even consistency is reached ( repeat if concentrate didn't dissolve completely) . You can use it in any tankomizer , atomizer etc...
> You can check out website at www.waxliquidizer.com and here is a video with directions
> 
> ...


Salty caramel


----------



## WaxLiquidizer (Feb 29, 2016)

sfvbudlover said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I am new to this thread, just found it last weekend, and read it twice, like the other 5 threads I have found online on DIY vape-oil.
> 
> ...


Just use microwave, here are directions


----------



## WaxLiquidizer (Feb 29, 2016)

charface said:


> Salty caramel





charface said:


> Salty caramel


Thank you I will try that next time!


----------



## OsmosisJones14 (Mar 1, 2016)

When making the QWISO for e-juice....do you decarb your bud before adding the ISO? Why wouldn't the vaporization cause enough heat to decarb it upon inhalation?


----------



## GrowinDad (Mar 1, 2016)

No need to decarb it for e-juice...


----------



## OsmosisJones14 (Mar 1, 2016)

Someone needs to set this guy straight. His method seems WAYYYYYY off compared to what I'm reading here.

http://vaporblog.org/blog/guides/advanced-cannabis-e-liquid-guide/


----------



## WaxLiquidizer (Mar 1, 2016)

OsmosisJones14 said:


> Someone needs to set this guy straight. His method seems WAYYYYYY off compared to what I'm reading here.
> 
> http://vaporblog.org/blog/guides/advanced-cannabis-e-liquid-guide/


Just use the microwave method it is faster and more efficient


----------



## OsmosisJones14 (Mar 2, 2016)

So, Wax Liquidizer - I've seen your video and think it's a good idea for sure and an easy method.

My initial thought was "It's like cooking chicken in the microwave vs the oven...oven always tastes better." but that's a preference I guess.

My only real question is this: are you concerned that microwaving it removes/alters molecules in a potentially negative way.

For example, plastic products like Tupperware that weren't BPA-free would have hormones seep into the food that was being microwaved in it.

Is there any potential for that? Have you talked to a professional about it?


----------



## WaxLiquidizer (Mar 2, 2016)

OsmosisJones14 said:


> So, Wax Liquidizer - I've seen your video and think it's a good idea for sure and an easy method.
> 
> My initial thought was "It's like cooking chicken in the microwave vs the oven...oven always tastes better." but that's a preference I guess.
> 
> ...


 I think the better example would be 
"boiling water for your tea in a pot on a stove or using a microwave" 
All you are doing in a microwave is increasing the temperature of solution for your concentrate to dissolve better (think sugar and water), it doesn't alter molecules in a negative way

Plastic products are not supposed to be heated up over a certain temperature in a microwave or stove and are not meant to be ingested, that is why we are using "microwave safe container" for this method


----------



## OsmosisJones14 (Mar 2, 2016)

Right on!


----------



## Rewound (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone ever try the Potion? It's made from cannabis terpenes, by far the best stuff Ive used to vape my shatter. Their site is Thepotion.ca they ship anywhere in north america.


----------



## EazyE77 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi I am new to this site just seeking some advice and wondering if anyone has used live resin to infuse with a pg vg mix and is the method any different from infusing shatter.thanks


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 10, 2016)

Should be the same tek.


----------



## EazyE77 (Jun 10, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Should be the same tek.


Excellent.... thanks


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 1, 2017)

sorry to necro this old thread but i'm having trouble with this... so when you say 2/3 PG do you mean by weight? i.e. 1G shatter and 2G of PG ? also how long should it take to dissolve? i have a shotglass with 0.25g of shatter and probably 1g of VG/PG 50/50 mix sitting in a frying pan with the element on 2, i've confirmed with infrared thermometer it's staying ~150* and i've been stirring it for ages and as far as i can tell nothing has dissolved yet ,,, 

do i want the solution brought up to 150* or the surface it's on ? i'll try raising the temp a bit to bring the solution to 150* and see if that makes a difference. it's been probably 30mins so far and nothings dissolving. thanks!


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 1, 2017)

I dont know about 2/3. Also ive found vg to be very bad with canna oils. Has to be only pg
we do around 20% dillution sometimes more or less. Depends on the flavor or if its strain specific terps
Say you have 10 grams of oil, i think it goes
10grams÷4×5=12.5-10grams=2.5 ml pg
Maybe you do need more/less i dont know about shatter and wax derivitives in vapor carts.
Even if their heavily winterized and defatted i hear they dont work well. 
Just what I've been told from people who've tried. So maybe you do need lots of pg ive not known anyone to try 2/3

Distilate or premium canna oil with 10-20% dillution works great
Ive talked to a couple people that have tried dilluting shatter and making a go in this cartridge bussiness. They resolved to go with distillate. Shatter is only good for what its already good for.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 1, 2017)

yeah this didn't really work, i ended up increasing the heat til it practically melted but no amount of stirring would get them to blend. it was just experiment for my own personal use. i don't have a shatter rig and broke my bong so i haven't been smoking any flower lately but i suck on nicotine juice all day. figured if i could mix the 2 i'd be in heaven. did not work at all. maybe pure PG juice or PEG would work better with shatter


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 1, 2017)

Gottcha.
e cigs and vape juice almost always has pg/vg mixed. It may work for you next time with straight pg.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 1, 2017)

do you think adding a drop or 2 of terps might help dissolve it?


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 1, 2017)

Terps alone would. 3-5% terps disolves my oil well enough to carry the oil to the coil. But again you have a different kind of beast to deal with. (Shatter) Also maybe to late now tho if the pg/vg is mixed in.


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 1, 2017)

Ive seen alot of people recently refilling a cartridge with one of those distillate darts, if you know what im talking about. They usually have added terpenes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 1, 2017)

https://www.waxliquidizer.com/


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 1, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.waxliquidizer.com/


awesome 

i now need a second job after joining this website. i'm already down almost a grand since joining and its gonna get worse, lol


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 1, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.waxliquidizer.com/


wax liquidizor is just a mix of PG PEG 200 and PEG 400 i believe. you can buy 1L of PEG400 USP for probably $20 - that's what i will be trying next. i was just hoping this would work as i already had abunch of e-juice plus i love nicotine


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 1, 2017)

so my juice was clear to start and is now brown so i guess some of the shatter has dissolve or mixed. i am vaping it now and it definitely tastes like shatter and i do have a slight buzz after 3-4 hits. probably 50% or more of the shatter did not dissolve and another 25% or more is stuck on the side of the shot glass and my glass stir stick. i only started with 0.25g of shatter so i'm guessing 0.1g at most is dissolved in ~3ml of juice which filled my tank perfectly


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 1, 2017)

Do you vape the tobacco flavors?


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 1, 2017)

yea i have a big bottle of 'red maurier' right now but i mixed this with grape from theravape, they are both 4% nicotine tho (40mg/ml)


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 1, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> wax liquidizor is just a mix of PG PEG 200 and PEG 400 i believe. you can buy 1L of PEG400 USP for probably $20 - that's what i will be trying next. i was just hoping this would work as i already had abunch of e-juice plus i love nicotine


Main thing you gotta worry about when making your own is separation issues, good luck.


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 1, 2017)

One of my partners has been thinking about developing a blunt flavored cartridge using a cigar and pipe tobacco blend. 
Naked 100 brand cuban and american patriots flavors are good. Made from real cigar and pipe tobacco. I gather they extract the flavors by soaking high end tobacco in vg or pg. We may try something like that on our own. Cant use that brand because it has the vg in there


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 1, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Main thing you gotta worry about when making your own is separation issues, good luck.


iirc i read earlier in this thread they bind together so don't separate easily and someone had stored for 2-3 months without separation after mixing PG and shatter. my tank is full now and i'm having no separation issues or issues with the cotton wicks. it strongly tastes like the only time i had a gummy edible. i only probably got 0.1g of shatter in to 3ml of juice tho and it has 40mg/ml of nicotine so it's hard for me to get a buzz from what i've made. i may order PEG400 tonight to try again, good thing tomorrow is shatterday for 29$ grams online @ budgetbuds


----------



## Tstat (Dec 6, 2017)

I started a thread similar to this one, but with some difference:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-want-to-make-canna-e-cigs-for-x-mas.954648/

Basically:
I got this cool idea to make some quick wash with grain alcohol (like I always do) and then make e-cig juice. Buy some cheap pens and give them out as presents to all my cannabis loving friends.
I have a lot of experience making concentrates (shatter, wax) and I have read a thread here about how to make juice.

That said, I'd love to get some opinions on the best and least expensive way to accomplish this. I'd like to make maybe 5 pens, and I want them to taste really good and get you pretty baked, lol. I looked at Vapeurterp.com and waxliquidizer.com. I also read about Rite Stuff, PGP, etc. The process seems pretty simple so...

What is the best way to do this? What should I use for liquidizing? Should I use terps, flavors? I want it to taste nice, but not like fake e-cig sweet crap. What pens should I buy? Syringes?

I have a bunch of vape stores near me, and I am also down to order something. I'm ready to go, but don't want to mess it up!

Anyone?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 6, 2017)

Centralvapors has cheap pens.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 6, 2017)

Hmmm, something like this?
https://www.centralvapors.com/eGo-T-Starter-Kit/


----------



## Tstat (Dec 6, 2017)

Or:
https://www.centralvapors.com/evod-blister-pack/


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 6, 2017)

terps are a pretty strong solvent apparently like 1-2 drops can dissolve 0.5-1g or something, never used them, have heard they taste great but kinda pricey. wax liquidizer and all those products like the potion are mostly just PEG400 PEG200 and PG. my friend said with PG or PEG400 he can dissolve 1g shatter with 1 or 2 ml on the stove with heat. your cheapest option would probably be to order pure PG USP or PEG400 USP. don't use anything with VG or glycerin in it i'd suggest


----------



## ILoveDabs (Dec 16, 2017)

I heard that terps taste like soap


----------



## ILoveDabs (Dec 16, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> terps are a pretty strong solvent apparently like 1-2 drops can dissolve 0.5-1g or something, never used them, have heard they taste great but kinda pricey. wax liquidizer and all those products like the potion are mostly just PEG400 PEG200 and PG. my friend said with PG or PEG400 he can dissolve 1g shatter with 1 or 2 ml on the stove with heat. your cheapest option would probably be to order pure PG USP or PEG400 USP. don't use anything with VG or glycerin in it i'd suggest


How come you don't recommend to mix with VG?


----------



## ILoveDabs (Dec 16, 2017)

Also if you mix PEG 200 and PEG 400 does that mean you have PEG 300 or PEG 700? I'm asking because they sell peg 300 and also peg 700 and I'm looking to buy some right now


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 16, 2017)

ILoveDabs said:


> Also if you mix PEG 200 and PEG 400 does that mean you have PEG 300 or PEG 700? I'm asking because they sell peg 300 and also peg 700 and I'm looking to buy some right now


i had very poor results mixing shatter with 50/50 PG/VG e-juice and i've heard people have great results with 100% PG so i'm just assuming it was the VG giving me bad results. i was only able to dissolve 100mg in 5ml of juice. terrible. i don't think they mix those things in an equal ratio so i'm not sure how the numbering works. i just remember reading that wax liquidizer is proprietary mix of PG, PEG 200 and PEG 400. 

i think i read in this thread people having good results with pure PG and pure PEG400, you could probably use pure PEG200 or 300 too. i'm not really sure what the numbers mean? viscosity?


----------

